# Newbie 4 wheelers



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm toying with the idea of getting my boys, 11 and 13, some newbie 4 wheelers. We live in a subdivision in Spring but go plenty of places where they could ride. The kicker is I don't want to spend alot of money on these. Use would be mostly street/pasture, but occasional mud and snow. I would like to get 4-5 years out of them. I haven't done alot of research yet, just toss the idea around. Any suggestions?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Two wheel drive is cheaper than 4 wheel drive and you can go a lot of places with a two wheel drive. At those ages they don't need big machines as they probably don't have the weight, strength or maturity for the power. There are a lot of good used 250 to 300s out there. Stay away from the Chinese junk as they will break down and then you can't find parts. Many 4 wheeler mechanics won't work on them.


----------



## mhooper (Dec 10, 2012)

Like said above, stay away from the chinese junk. I have a Honda 250 Recon (2wd) and have no problems with it. Only replaced brakes and tires over the years. I got it used when it was 4 years old and now its 8.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I started my kids on 4 wheelers both at 4 years old. One thing I looked for was automatic, reverse, and a plus is an internal transmission brake when going down hill. Stay away from the Chinese junk lol. Its been a while since then and makers and models change. So the research begins. But at 11 and 13, they can ride 300cc and better. Id look at 300-550cc models. They can ride these well into their late teens and as adults. 

Id look for independent suspension is comfortable. Id look at Yamaha Grizzly, or Polaris. I know they have the auto braking transmissions. Just my opinions


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

*honda recon 250*

Honda Recon 250's are one of the best starter bikes out there IMO. Especially the ES (electronic shift) versions. I think these ES bikes are much easier to control for new riders over standard foot shift. Like said before you don't need 4x4 to go in the mud, throw some tires on the back with some tread on them and they will still go through a lot. You can fine decent Honda Recons on Craigslist for <$2k, Another good option would be the Yamaha Bruin 250 but i don't think they offer these in auto or ES, just foot shift. Have personally ridden both and they are both good machines.


----------

